# Orientation time this tuesday 1_4_2022 they have never told me help please



## Jay1975 (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm having problems finger out the time for orientation this tues  jan 4th anyone could help I appreciate it


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 2, 2022)

Call the  HR dept. and ask them. There's no way anyone on this forum would know what time your orientation is.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes, call HR at your store and ask. If you have other questions, like what you should wear, etc, ask those, too. It’s a good idea to come in a few minutes early so you can get a locker and put your things away before it’s time for you to start. Good luck!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 3, 2022)

Jay1975 said:


> I'm having problems finger out the time for orientation this tues  jan 4th anyone could help I appreciate it


Welcome! 
Please check your email for the time or call hr at the dc.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 3, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13229
> Yes, call HR at your store and ask. If you have other questions, like what you should wear, etc, ask those, too. It’s a good idea to come in a few minutes early so you can get a locker and put your things away before it’s time for you to start. Good luck!😁


Dc thread.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Dc thread.


Oops!


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 5, 2022)

Hopefully you figured it out, my guess is they told you in the offer you accepted.  Seems crazy DC don’t have enough work to keep the TM they already have enough hours, always trying to force hours out, yet they are still bringing in new ones.  Not one team in our building had more than a skeleton crew after the meal break on B1 yesterday.  If they can get average hours down enough, will we begin losing benefits?


----------



## thatdickcoworker (Jan 5, 2022)

you vets have a stick up ur ass huh? im a new hire (8 months: Stock Select) & i pick at 90 or more everyday. you cant sit here and possibly whine that much abt whos getting paid what? thats so childish lol, its labeled a seasonal job at first so all of you should already expect alot of these people to be reliable.. everyone has to make ends meet, not just you guys whove been working at a dc for 1+ year. get over it nd mind your own business and maybe yall will get more money.


----------



## thatdickcoworker (Jan 5, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> you vets have a stick up ur ass huh? im a new hire (8 months: Stock Select) & i pick at 90 or more everyday. you cant sit here and possibly whine that much abt whos getting paid what? thats so childish lol, its labeled a seasonal job at first so all of you should already expect alot of these people to be reliable.. everyone has to make ends meet, not just you guys whove been working at a dc for 1+ year. get over it nd mind your own business and maybe yall will get more money.


to not bet reliable ***


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 6, 2022)

thatdickcoworker said:


> you vets have a stick up ur ass huh? im a new hire (8 months: Stock Select) & i pick at 90 or more everyday. you cant sit here and possibly whine that much abt whos getting paid what? thats so childish lol, its labeled a seasonal job at first so all of you should already expect alot of these people to be reliable.. everyone has to make ends meet, not just you guys whove been working at a dc for 1+ year. get over it nd mind your own business and maybe yall will get more money.


Yeah, I am kind of offended with the new hiring process, sight unseen, just because somebody answered yes to a few questions.  quite often, upon arrival, they CANNOT do what they said they could.  So the rest of the team has to suck it up, and continue to cover less desirable functions, so our new hire can feel comfortable in their new role, which usually is cherry picking the easier functions, at about 75%.  And the OP doesn’t even know basic information that was included in the offer letter they accepted?  Yeah, that’s gonna work out real well.


----------

